# الميكروويف



## محمود00 (27 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم يا احلى مهندسين 

ممكن اطلب مساعده منكم بدي كتب عن الميكروويف او مشروع 

ولكم جزيل الشكر وتقدير*


----------



## mostafagomaa (28 مايو 2012)

http://www.amitecltd.com/microwave-power-meters.html


----------



## mostafagomaa (30 مايو 2012)

1. هذا كتاب مقدمة عن الميكرويف بالانجليزى كله للأسف
http://www.mediafire.com/?4fu272sm52d6187
2. كتاب Foundations.for.Microwave.Engineering-IEEE.Press
http://www.mediafire.com/?9n03p48c7cd4mxd
3.كتاب Microwave.Engineering-Pozar
http://www.mediafire.com/?8r7wnd58jodkr8j
​


----------



## mostafagomaa (30 مايو 2012)

1. هذا كتاب مقدمة عن الميكرويف بالانجليزى كله للأسف
http://www.mediafire.com/?4fu272sm52d6187
2. كتاب Foundations.for.Microwave.Engineering-IEEE.Press
http://www.mediafire.com/?9n03p48c7cd4mxd
3.كتاب Microwave.Engineering-Pozar
http://www.mediafire.com/?8r7wnd58jodkr8j
​


----------



## ENG AQEEL (1 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم شباب اني عضو جديد ادرس ماستر اتصالات في الهتد حاليا تحياتي الكم


----------



## mostafagomaa (3 يونيو 2012)

تحياتى لك لو محتاج مساعدة فى أيجاد أى كتب عن موضوع الماستر أتمنى انى أقدر أساعدك


----------



## Communicatin (6 نوفمبر 2014)

mostafagomaa قال:


> تحياتى لك لو محتاج مساعدة فى أيجاد أى كتب عن موضوع الماستر أتمنى انى أقدر أساعدك


 انا محتاجة مصادر لبحثي Effect of Rain on propagation, Absorption and scattering of microwave radiation واكون شاكرة


----------



## علوي البنا (20 نوفمبر 2014)

اريد معرفت مجموعة من الابحات المتعلقة بمشروع التخرج 
بالاخص في ابحات الجيل الرابع للاتصالات


----------



## م صادق محمد (25 يناير 2015)

شكراااا


----------



## الصادق صديق (28 مارس 2015)

يا اخواني بارك الله فيكم ..عندي سؤال 
كيف يتم تغذية محطات المايكريوف ...
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

